# Knicks vs Clippers: Feb 7, 2006



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*@







*
*Knicks (14-32) vs Clippers (28-17)*
*Feb 7, 2006 7:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Madison Square Garden*
*New York, NY*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)*
*Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks
Curry/Mo/Q/Crawford/Rose




































*
*Clippers*
*Kaman/Brand/Ross/Mobley/Cassell*
*



































*​​*Clippers:*


> It is possible that the Clippers are catching the New York Knicks at the perfect time. Turmoil surrounds the team -- both on the court and off. The Knicks recently traded forward Antonio Davis to the Toronto Raptors in exchange for Jalen Rose, a deal which had been rumored for weeks. New York rests in last place in the Atlantic Division, their playoff hopes all but squashed.


 

*Knicks:*


> Jalen Rose was in the starting lineup even before he practiced with the Knicks. And while the newest face in the lineup got familiar with his teammates, Nate Robinson and David Lee watched. The rookies aren't likely to see as much court time, which seems a little odd. This is supposed to be a rebuilding season, after all. "I really believe that he'll help them all," Knicks coach Larry Brown said. "I think they're smart enough to know that.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092​*
*


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

The Jalen Rose era is here people. I predict either a win or something really really close. Is this home or away?


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

let's see how jalen will do tomorrrow night


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

when's Marbury coming back? the team could improve a lot with he and Rose in the starting lineup a lot less turnovers and they can create better shots for others


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'm sketchy to call this a sure win even though Clippers.com and many other people are saying it is. New York may be in a terrible situation right now, but still the players can be desperate on any given night... plus let's add history.

Everytime we play at MSG, we get killed... 3 years ago (before he went to the Timberwolves) it was Spreewell with all those threes. The last two years it was Marbury (I like calling him Starbury, one of my favorite players) and this year, though the whole system is different, MSG is just not a good place for Clip fans.

I think we haven't won there in 6-9 years... not sure, I'll have to check up on it.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

kamaze said:


> when's Marbury coming back? the team could improve a lot with he and Rose in the starting lineup a lot less turnovers and they can create better shots for others


I think he is done until after the all-star break. That's a good 3 weeks, he came back to soon in the first place


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I think he is done until after the all-star break. That's a good 3 weeks, he came back to soon in the first place


that sucks I want to see he and Rose in the starting lineup good luck tonight hope NYbeats the Clips


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

With Marbury out, Rose will be essential at point forward/wherever he plays. I wouldn't be surprised if he ends up being the backup point guard as well as the starting small forward, even when Marbury returns. The effect it'll have on the young Lee, Ariza and Woods is problematic though. How will they ever get minutes? It could hurt in the long run, in terms of their development.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> The Jalen Rose era is here people. I predict either a win or something really really close. Is this home or away?


I predict either a win, or a loss. One of those, I'm not quite sure which one, though.

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Its sad that the guy on PTI, u kno that black guy, still believes that the knicks will get into the playoffs, but i will stay that strong too so, but im not sure about this game, we had marbury play and still los but it was a pretty close game so hope this 1's a W


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

12-12 midway through the first quarter. A real brickfest so far.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

With 4 1/2 minutes left in the 2nd Quarter, the Knicks are up by 2, 31-29. Rose (Jalen, of course) has 12


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

1:19 left before the half. Knicks up 1, 37-36.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the 1st half

40-36 Knicks


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=bodytext cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=3 width="100%" bgColor=#dcdcdc border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#fa0028 colSpan=13>*LOS ANGELES CLIPPERS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Cuttino Mobley, SG</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Sam Cassell, PG</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>1-6</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Elton Brand, PF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>4-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quinton Ross, SF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Kaman, C</TD><TD>21</TD><TD>7-11</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Daniel Ewing, G</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Corey Maggette, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Walter McCarty, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Chris Wilcox, FC</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Shaun Livingston, PG</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Yaroslav Korolev, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>James Singleton, F</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Boniface Napos;Dong, IR</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Zeljko Rebraca, C</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*17-40*</TD><TD>*1-3*</TD><TD>*1-2*</TD><TD>*7*</TD><TD>*25*</TD><TD>*9*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*4*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*13*</TD><TD>*36*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*33.3%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 10 (6)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR><TR><TD class=head align=middle bgColor=#225ea8 colSpan=13>*NEW YORK KNICKS*</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>STARTERS</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jamal Crawford, SG</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Quentin Richardson, GF</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jalen Rose, GF</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>4-7</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Maurice Taylor, PF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Eddy Curry, C</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left>BENCH</TD><TD width="5%">MIN</TD><TD noWrap width="7%">*FGM-A*</TD><TD width="7%">3PM-A</TD><TD width="7%">FTM-A</TD><TD width="6%">OREB</TD><TD width="6%">REB</TD><TD width="6%">AST</TD><TD width="6%">STL</TD><TD width="6%">BLK</TD><TD width="6%">TO</TD><TD width="6%">PF</TD><TD width="6%">PTS</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Stephon Marbury, PG</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Anfernee Hardaway, GF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Nate Robinson, G</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Malik Rose, F</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>David Lee, F</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Qyntel Woods, GF</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>0-5</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Trevor Ariza, SF</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=12>Has not entered game</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jackie Butler, FC</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD noWrap align=left>Channing Frye, FC</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2-8</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD align=right>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR vAlign=center align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD noWrap align=left>Jerome James, C</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD align=right>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=xb align=right bgColor=#cccccc><TD align=left colSpan=2>TOTALS</TD><TD noWrap>FGM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>OREB</TD><TD>REB</TD><TD>AST</TD><TD>STL</TD><TD>BLK</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>PTS</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ececec><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*14-43*</TD><TD>*1-7*</TD><TD>*11-13*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*24*</TD><TD>*8*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*2*</TD><TD>*5*</TD><TD>*10*</TD><TD>*40*</TD></TR><TR align=right bgColor=#ffffff><TD align=left colSpan=2></TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD>*14.3%*</TD><TD>*00.0%*</TD><TD colSpan=8>Team TO (pts off): 5 (4)</STRONG></TD></TR><TR bgColor=#ffffff><TD colSpan=13> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Knicks up 4 despite shooting a horrific .318 from the field. This one's winnable.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

With 7:26 left in the Third, suddenly down 5, 49-44. Knicks are getting _killed _ down low by Brand and :curse: Chris Kavemen. FG% is up to .327.... yay. Come ON guys.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Up 1 at the end of the Third.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Early on in the Fourth. 3 point game, and the Knicks are still getting beaten badly down low. Brand and Ka(ve)man have combined for 38 points and 18 rebounds.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

the game ws close all the way


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I think the Knicks will pull this one out


Never side with the knicks....as they just lost there 6 in a row and 12th out of 13th.
Is hard being a fan of the worst team in the NBA


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It doesn't get much worse than this kind of loss. Down 1 with 2.2 seconds remaining _and they can't get the ball inbounds?_ After a time out, no less? Wow.


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> Never side with the knicks....as they just lost there 6 in a row and 12th out of 13th.
> Is hard being a fan of the worst team in the NBA


it's all good the Knicks should make the playoffs next year


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

i cant stay away from this website, its like a DRUG!! n e wayz, ummmmmmmm to refer to kamaze, EXACTLY, when the players mature, and over the season when LB will work their @$$e$ off, they will learn the LB way to play, and we will get new players 2


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Tough loss tonight, I see a very good future fot this team though. Frye's a stud!


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> i cant stay away from this website, its like a DRUG!! n e wayz, ummmmmmmm to refer to kamaze, EXACTLY, when the players mature, and over the season when LB will work their @$$e$ off, they will learn the LB way to play, and we will get new players 2


I thought from the start IT messed up by doing trades before he got a coach LB would have never ok'd trading Kurt Thomas for QRich no offense to Q. The idea he could turn some of the players into "playing the right way" when they were so flawed before is tough Marbury has changed I'll give it to him, he made the right move putting Craw on the bench but you can't teach bball IQ to players who've been in the league for four or five years and never had any


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

kamaze said:


> I thought from the start IT messed up by doing trades before he got a coach LB would have never ok'd trading Kurt Thomas for QRich no offense to Q. The idea he could turn some of the players into "playing the right way" when they were so flawed before is tough Marbury has changed I'll give it to him, he made the right move putting Craw on the bench but you can't teach bball IQ to players who've been in the league for four or five years and never had any


yeah, true but thats not what i meant, i meant saying the players will learn to listen to LB, i mean look, crawford takes less 3 pointers this year than freethrows, (but not this game), they will mature, and the young players will learn to play the only way they were taught to play under LB, of course 

marbury wont ever change his, or even crawford wont change his gameplay, but with their leadership, and LB's leadership, they will teach the young gunz to play together, because everyone on the team 

has a unique way of playing the way their own style, and hopefully with LB's agression, and the way 
he coaches will get through their heads, i mean look, i know we havent been doing good this year, OR 

EVEN THE PAST FEW YEARS, but even the games we play everyone still learns something, and we get something out of it. the knicks are 2nd in the league in rebounding, and LB and the rest of the staff has fixed curry's gameplay, but hopefully in a better way, and marbury's gameplay, he doesnt shoot like he does anymore, but that's the only thing im afraid of......

-BIG


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

BIGsHOTBOY12345 said:


> yeah, true but thats not what i meant, i meant saying the players will learn to listen to LB, i mean look, crawford takes less 3 pointers this year than freethrows, (but not this game), they will mature, and the young players will learn to play the only way they were taught to play under LB, of course
> 
> marbury wont ever change his, or even crawford wont change his gameplay, but with their leadership, and LB's leadership, they will teach the young gunz to play together, because everyone on the team
> 
> ...


good post personally i think they need to get rid of Q bc he doesn't fit into Larry Brown's system and he's owed about $34 million after this season he needs someone to get him the ball Rose can do it but so far it doesn't look like he Craw and Marbury coexist well


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

kamaze said:


> good post personally i think they need to get rid of Q bc he doesn't fit into Larry Brown's system and he's owed about $34 million after this season he needs someone to get him the ball Rose can do it but so far it doesn't look like he Craw and Marbury coexist well



IT's an honor getting a comp
liment from you, thanks, your a great poster, 

yeah i agree personally i dont like q's gameplay and he will do better in the wester conference. i dont like him, and im sure others feel the same way, he cant handle the offense and cant put in wide open shots, he's OKAy on defense but i'd lik someone else other than him, and what a stupid move from Jalen today!!! the last game he shot a 3 and hit an airball last game, and he did it this time AGAIN!! i like him alot, but if he keeps making stupid decisions....



SO LONG JALEN ROSE<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<HELLO Al harrington!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

how come Lee played less than a minute?


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Half-right, Big....*

JC will never change. He sucks and if everyone doesn't know it by now they must be in a different universe. Marbury,however, did change and was playing like a allstar for sure,....until he got hurt. He gets another chance after he heals.


----------

